# P-51D Mustang top speed?



## Hardrada55 (Feb 8, 2006)

What was the top speed of the P-51D Mustang WITHOUT War Emergency Power?


----------



## R988 (Feb 8, 2006)

In a straightline? and at what altitude? what temperature and air density? painted or unpaint? loaded with fuel and weapons or not? tail wind/headwind/crosswind? painted or not? waxed and filed down or not?

I'd guess somewhere between 360-385mph.


----------



## Hardrada55 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry for my lack of exactitude. William Green says P-51D had a top speed of 437mph @ 25000 ft on 1,695hp war emergency power from the Packard V1650-7. What top speed range would be reasonable from the same aircraft on approximately 1,450hp @ about 20,000 ft?


----------



## alejandro_ (Feb 8, 2006)

> William Green says P-51D had a top speed of 437mph @ 25000 ft on 1,695hp war emergency power from the Packard V1650-7.



I thought that 437 was al military power. At WEP the speed goes up to 448 mph. Can anybody confirm this? we talked about it in the P-51D vs Fw-190D9 discussion...

Regards.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 8, 2006)

The 15 June, 1945 tests at Wright Field give:

War Emergency power (3000 RPM and 67" Hg): 442 mph at 26,000 feet

Military Power (3000 RPM and 61" Hg): 439 mph at 28,000 feet

Normal Rated power (2700 RPM and 46" Hg) 387 mph at 29,400 feet.


----------



## wmaxt (Feb 9, 2006)

Jabberwocky said:


> The 15 June, 1945 tests at Wright Field give:
> 
> War Emergency power (3000 RPM and 67" Hg): 442 mph at 26,000 feet
> 
> ...



These are for a B model correct? How was it set up? If its without wing racks and weight of around 9,000lbs it is not trimmed for comparison but max possable. The D model ran about 437 normaly in WEP and 67". My TO-1 Handbook rates the Military power at 424 @ 30,oooft.

Can you post this test?

wmaxt


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 9, 2006)

wmaxt said:


> Jabberwocky said:
> 
> 
> > The 15 June, 1945 tests at Wright Field give:
> ...



It was for a P-51D. Serial number was 44-15342. 

Take off weight was 9760 lbs, clean condition, with one external bomb rack on each wing.

You can see the report here: http://www.spitfireperformance.com/mustang/mustangtest.html


----------



## wmaxt (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting site. Thats the first test of a P-51D in at least close to normal condition that shows it over 437mph.

Thanks

wmaxt


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2006)

That is a great site - notice how RPM is always referenced with Manifold Pressure....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool thanks for the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep good site there.


----------

